# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  حقائب شانيل  .. واناقة خاصة

## دموع الغصون

حقائب شانيل ربيع 2012 .. واناقة خاصة
نقدم لك مجموعة حقائب شانيل ربيع 2012 لبيت الازياء الفرنسى شانيل والمجموعة تحتفظ بتصميماتها المميزة مع بعض اللمسات الجديدة بجانب الدرجات الدافئة مثل الاحمر والازرق والذهبى بجانب الاستعانة ببعض درجات الربيع الغنية واليك اجمل تصميمات من مجموعة حقائب شانيل ربيع 2012


الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد الاحمر المزين بخطوط متعاكسة ومطعم من الامام بعلامة شانيل الذهبية والذراع قصير مزين بسلسة ذهبية ومطعم بالجلد الاحمر

حقائب شانيل , حقائب 2012 , حقائب 2013 , حقائب العيد , أحدث الحقائب , حقائب ربيع 2012 , حقائب ربيع 2013

الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد البيج المزين بخطوط متعاكسة ومطعم من الامام بأطار اسود والذراع قصير مزين بسلسة ذهبية ومطعم بالجلد البيج


الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد الازرق المزين بخطوط متعاكسة ومطعم من الامام بعلامة شانيل المميزة والذراع قصير مزين بسلسة ذهبية ومطعم بالجلد


الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد البيج المائل الى الذهبى المزين بخطوط متعاكسة ومزين من الامام بقفل صغير

حقائب شانيل , حقائب 2012 , حقائب 2013 , حقائب العيد , أحدث الحقائب , حقائب ربيع 2012 , حقائب ربيع 2013

الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد الاخضر المزين بخطوط متعاكسة ومزين من الامام بقفل صغير والذراع قصير عبارة عن سلسة ذهبية


الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد االاسود المزين بورود بارزة ومزين من الامام بعلامة شانيل المميزة والذراع قصير عبارة عن سلسة ذهبية


الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد الشمواة بنقشة لجلد الطبيعى باللون الوردى ومزين من اعلى بقفل معدنى صغير

حقائب شانيل , حقائب 2012 , حقائب 2013 , حقائب العيد , أحدث الحقائب , حقائب ربيع 2012 , حقائب ربيع 2013

الحقيبة صغيرة الحجم من الجلد الشمواة بنقشة لجلد الطبيعى باللون النيلى ومزين من اعلى بقفل معدنى صغير ومحدد باطار فضى ومزين من الامام بعلامة شانيل بطريقة بارزة فى الجلد

----------


## (dodo)

حلوييييييييييييين كتير يسلمو دموع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حلوين كثير دموع يسلمو

----------


## مادلين

بجننو يسلمو كلك زوء والله ....

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلوين دموع
       بس انا من النوع يلي ما بحب الحقائب

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
منورات

----------

